# My pigeon is acting strangely...



## betelguese (Dec 10, 2005)

My pigeon, Jet, seems to be having neck trouble. When I pick him up, he twists his head around to look up at me. when I set him down after letting him take a bath, he places his head on the ground. Is something wrong with him?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Betelguese, it could be several things but the first thing that comes to me is PMV (paramixovirus) which causes a bird to do "star gazing" and holding their heads to the ground among many other symptoms.

Go to the forum on sick and injured pigeons and you will find a number of what are called "stickys" that give really important imformation on illnesses in birds. The third one down from the top will explain to you what this disease is and what to do for Jet. Cynthia (Cyro) is very experienced in this disease and wrote the sticky for everyone. 

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi betelguese,

Well, it's not normal for a pij to lay it's head on the ground, and exagerated neck twisting would not be normal either. I looked at your previous posts and this one is a rescue from an injury to wing and leg. So I don't know if you have some other trauma related issues or your bird might have a bacterial or viral infection going on. Is it possible for you to post a picture of the behavior your describing? Also, it might be best to temporarily discontinue bathing until we can sort it with you. Placing the pij on a heating pad set to low in the meantime and keeping in a quiet draft free place would be helpful for him. Others will be along shortly to offer advice.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is Cynthia's thread"

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12248


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi betelguese,


Salmonella can also effect their neck co-ordinations in odd ways if it gets into their Brain or nervous system...

Are ther 'tremors' also? Or smooth twistings?

Have you Mosquitoes in your Area ( well, it would be kinda cold for them now I suppose...) or Rats or Mice or Chickens or Ducks?

Anyway..if he is outside, bring him in and keep him warm...

Sorry to hear of this trouble...

Too, and maybe least probable, could the Bird have flown into something and injured his neck or strained it in some way, or injured his head?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## betelguese (Dec 10, 2005)

Actually, I when I found Jet he was half-starved and bruised near a building. there was a window above him, he might have flown into it.


----------

